# csSessions: I made a program that lets you rearrange the order of your csTimer sessions



## viktorzenk (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi!
Title really says it all, please go to this reddit post for more info and a downloead link: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com...ts_you_rearrange_the/?st=jgdn1io6&sh=9035171f

Cheers!


----------

